# Decoding certain rat behaviors.



## TheDragonsIris (Dec 26, 2013)

My 3 boys are very sweet and love human companionship. This is why I'm confused every time they give me such a fuss when I take them out of the cage. Their cage has 2 doors, one on the upper level, and one on the bottom. No matter which door I take them out of, they always grab at the cage bars with their feet or try to run out of my hands and back into the cage. My boys are always up at the doors wanting attention. And they LOVE outside play time. It's only a struggle when physically taking them out of the cage. I would let them come out on their own, but their cage is situated on my bedside table. I'm so confused. They want the attention, they come to the door and want out, they can't get enough of play time, and sometimes don't want to go back in the cage afterwards. Why do they give me such grief with me picking them up out of the cage?

Another thing I've noticed about my boys is random teeth chattering noises for no reason, at least that I'm aware of. If there is an unusual noise, teeth chattering, which is normal. But when I'm working around the cage and even during play time? It doesn't happen for a long time, it's maybe 10 seconds of teeth chattering and then it stops. I've seen bruxing when I pet them and it's definitely not that. I've even had Frank jump up on my shoulder during play time and chatter in my ear. From what I've read, teeth chattering means back off. It just keeps happening randomly and I don't know why. It's so strange watching them teeth chatter and then tackle your hand with love and kisses. Do they teeth chatter while playing? Mine do sometimes. My boys sometimes get into little arguments here and there, but that's completely acceptable, and I don't even think it's because of that. I would hate to think that I'm doing something to upset them and don't know it. Arghh...the complexity of rat noises.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Are the doors small? Do you have to manoeuvre them weirdly to get them out of the cage? My spare cage is probably too small to keep my boys in for an extended period of time, and as such, the doors are a tiny bit too small for me to comfortably pull out a rat. As such, they behave in the way you described - up at the door of the cage, begging to come out, but struggling like mad when I'm trying to squeeze them out. I liken it to when try to take my dad's dog for a walk - he loves walks, he knows the lead means walkies. He knows he has to wear the lead, but he'll wait until it's just past his eyes and then try to run off, before the lead is even on properly. He just gets overexcited, and I believe my rats do too and so they can't wait for me to squish them down to get them out of the cage.

...if that makes sense!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

See if it is how you are reaching for them. 

Otherwise, maybe start asking them to crawl on your shoulder to be ferried down. My rats know what I mean when I scream "elevator!" 


As for chattering, my rats will sometimes randomly "chew" when they are relaxing. The bad chatters of tenseness will sound like bruxing, but faster and harsher (louder). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheDragonsIris (Dec 26, 2013)

lalalauren - I think you've just figured out my problem. The doors aren't the biggest (especially for growing boys). And what you've experienced with your kids sounds the exact same with mine. I came across some unexpected Christmas money and was going to use it for a bigger cage, but since Frank came down with a cold, it's gone towards vet bills x_x. I'll be upgrading their cage in the near future.

nanashi7 - Good to know that they chew when relaxing. Maybe they aren't necessarily chattering out of anger. Especially when the rest of their body language screams I'm having fun  *XD ELEVATOR!!!


----------



## RattyDaddy (Dec 8, 2013)

I found this to be a very interesting thread. Just wanted to chime I'm and say that both of my ratboys do the same thing when I take them outta their cage - beg to come out, wait for me to pick them up, and then scramble as I pull them out! They stubbornly grab at anything in reach (cage bars, hammock, the door itself, etc) with feet and tails too! I honestly just firmly but gently just tug them on out LOL

They're only 9 weeks old and I've only had them a month, so I've always just assumed they were still getting used to being picked up and pulled out. I have the Rat Manor cage (from petco). I will say that I think they've gotten better about this over the weeks, so maybe yours just need time too?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I just let mine walk out onto my hands, if they don't want to, they don't have to.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattyDaddy (Dec 8, 2013)

ratsaremylife said:


> I just let mine walk out onto my hands, if they don't want to, they don't have to.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, mine have both just finally started to do this in the past week. Not every time, but still very exciting to see!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BothRats (Jan 6, 2014)

My girls are the same. I have to drag them out of the cage, they loathe being touched although they love being around me and playing. They've started climbing on my hands though when playing which is useful, except they only do it at night after playtime!
They also do the chattering noise! Some people have told me it's excitement, some have said that because they're still young they're still 'learning' which noises mean the right things ? Although my two also have a respiratory infection around their nose area so maybe it could be related to this, as they play and get out of breath. In general the chattering definitely seems to mean excitement for mine.


----------



## Pandandelion (Oct 20, 2013)

My boy does the same exact thing! My doors are kinda small but large enough for him and my hands to fit through but I've noticed that if I pick him up a little bit and slide a hand under him, he comes out with no fuss. I think he just doesn't like to be suspended. I also trained him to step into his pouch, if he's being particularly difficult coming out, which works without fail and he loves getting treats for responding well so you might want to give them treats every time they come out without fuss, just to reinforce the good behavior.


----------

